# Bundle of oak hardwood flooring



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got a bundle of unfinished (oak I think)wood flooring I found on side of the road if anyone wants it come and get it. I'm trying to down load a pic, but if someone wants it PM me and I cat text a pic.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

where are you?


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Laporte


----------

